#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Центр Сакья в Нижнем Новгороде

## Дмитрий Б.

Доброго времен суток, драгоценная сангха! 

Открылся Нижегородский буддийский центр линии Сакья.
Встречи проходят по воскресеньям с 14-00 до 16-00 по адресу: г. Нижний Новгород, ул. Кулибина, д. 3 м (ЙогаДом на Лядова).
Сайт: http://sakya-nn.ru
Почта: info@sakya-nn.ru
sakya.nn@hotmail.com
Группа вконтакте: https://vk.com/club75620177

----------

Choi (15.09.2014)

----------

